# [RISOLTO]ivman,hal,dbus e nautilus : qualcosa non va più

## magowiz

Ho correttamente installato e configurato i programmi sopracitati che partono automaticamente all'avvio, il problema è che da qualche tempo quando inserisco la penna usb non la vedo in "Computer" (o meglio appare e 1 sec dopo scompare) e non si apre l'esplora risorse in automatico, se vado ad aprire la cartella del mountpoint però vedo che il dispositivo è correttamente montato. Insomma tutto funziona bene ma nautilus non se ne accorge, che può essere?

EDIT: dmesg riporta i seguenti messaggi :

```

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2:1.0: 1 port detected

usb 1-2.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20

usb 1-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 20

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Prolific USB Flash Disk   P1.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

UDF-fs: No VRS found

UDF-fs: No VRS found

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

```

mentre tail /var/log/messages dice :

```
Feb 15 15:15:07 travelmate ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_67b_2517_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic

Feb 15 15:15:07 travelmate ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_67b_2517_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Feb 15 15:15:07 travelmate ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_131046400

Feb 15 15:15:07 travelmate ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_131046400 is device /dev/sda1

Feb 15 15:15:08 travelmate ivman: Device /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

Feb 15 15:15:08 travelmate ivman: Giving other programs a chance to mount...

Feb 15 15:15:13 travelmate ivman: Attempting to mount device /dev/sda1

Feb 15 15:15:13 travelmate ivman: Running: pmount -u 007 '/dev/sda1'

Feb 15 15:15:13 travelmate UDF-fs: No VRS found

Feb 15 15:15:13 travelmate UDF-fs: No VRS found

Feb 15 15:15:13 travelmate Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

Feb 15 15:15:13 travelmate Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

Feb 15 15:15:13 travelmate FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: Device /dev/sda1 is mounted at /media/sda1

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_131046400 is device /dev/sda1

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: Device /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: Checking for video DVD in device '/dev/sda1' mounted at '/media/sda1'

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: /dev/sda1 does not look like a video DVD

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_131046400 is device /dev/sda1

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: Device /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_131046400

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: Devices table has 1 entries

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman:       "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_131046400"       "/dev/sda1"

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_131046400 is device /dev/sda1

Feb 15 15:15:14 travelmate ivman: Device /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

```

Last edited by magowiz on Thu Feb 15, 2007 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

ivman è un codice deprecato.

disinstallalo e usa HAL/dbus/gnome-volume-manager

è già stato detto diverse volte

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> ivman è un codice deprecato.
> 
> disinstallalo e usa HAL/dbus/gnome-volume-manager
> 
> è già stato detto diverse volte

 

Ho rimosso ivman (HAL, dbus e gnome-volume-manager li avevo già) ma il problema permane: inserisco il dispositivo e in "Computer" non vedo nulla.

----------

## .:chrome:.

sì, ma hai fatto qualcosa perché l'automount funzioni?

il sistema è aggiornato?

hald è in esecuzione?

gnome-volume-manager è in esecuzione?

è installato gnome-mount?

sei membro del gruppo plugdev?

----------

## Onip

```
sys-apps/hal (0.5.7.1-r3)

sys-apps/dbus (1.0.2)

dev-python/dbus-python (0.71)

dev-libs/dbus-glib (0.72)

gnome-base/gnome-mount (0.4-r5)

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager (2.15.0-r1)
```

Hai gnome, vero? A me con questi funziona tutto.

Byez

p.s. sys-apps/pmount non serve più, quindi se ce l'hai lo puoi togliere

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> sì, ma hai fatto qualcosa perché l'automount funzioni?
> 
> il sistema è aggiornato?

 

sì ho aggiornato qualche minuto fa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hald è in esecuzione?

 

sì, l'ho aggiunto al mio runlevel

 *Quote:*   

> gnome-volume-manager è in esecuzione?

 

sì

 *Quote:*   

> è installato gnome-mount?

  sì

 *Quote:*   

> sei membro del gruppo plugdev?

 

sì

----------

## magowiz

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sys-apps/hal (0.5.7.1-r3)
> 
> ...

 

Ho tutti i pacchetti che hai elencato (anche le stesse versioni) e ho rimosso anche pmount ma sembra non cambiare nulla.

----------

## .:chrome:.

la directory /media è stata creata?

i moduli sono disponibili?

parlo di quelli per il file system e la gestione dei dischi SCSI, che serve per usare le memorie USB

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> la directory /media è stata creata?
> 
> i moduli sono disponibili?
> 
> parlo di quelli per il file system e la gestione dei dischi SCSI, che serve per usare le memorie USB

 

la directory /media esiste e i moduli per l'usb_storage sono disponibili e caricati correttamente.

----------

## .:chrome:.

questa è bella... non c'è motivo per cui non debba funzionare.

cosa viene scritto nei log del kernel quando inserisci un dispositivo USB?

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> questa è bella... non c'è motivo per cui non debba funzionare.
> 
> cosa viene scritto nei log del kernel quando inserisci un dispositivo USB?

 

```
dmesg

usb 1-2.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15

usb 1-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 15

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Prolific USB Flash Disk   P1.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

```
tail /var/log/messsages

Feb 15 16:32:58 travelmate usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

Feb 15 16:32:58 travelmate usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb 15 16:32:58 travelmate hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

Feb 15 16:32:58 travelmate hub 1-2:1.0: 1 port detected

Feb 15 16:32:59 travelmate usb 1-2.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

Feb 15 16:32:59 travelmate usb 1-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb 15 16:32:59 travelmate scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Feb 15 16:32:59 travelmate usb-storage: device found at 17

Feb 15 16:32:59 travelmate usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Prolific USB Flash Disk   P1.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate sda: Write Protect is off

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate sda: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate sda: Write Protect is off

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate sda: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate sda: sda1

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Feb 15 16:33:04 travelmate usb-storage: device scan complete
```

Ho notato inoltre che quando rimuovo il dispositivo ottengo il seguente messaggio nel log :

```
Feb 15 16:34:32 travelmate usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 16

Feb 15 16:34:32 travelmate usb 1-2.1: USB disconnect, address 17

Feb 15 16:34:33 travelmate udevd-event[12080]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/hal_unmount' failed

Feb 15 16:34:33 travelmate udevd-event[12101]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/hal_unmount' failed

```

Ho controllato nella cartella e ho visto che il file hal_unmount non c'è.

----------

## .:chrome:.

possibile che tu ti sia dimenticato un etc-update/dispatch-conf dopo l'aggiornamento di hal e/o dbus?

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> possibile che tu ti sia dimenticato un etc-update/dispatch-conf dopo l'aggiornamento di hal e/o dbus?

 

No no l'ho fatto, per sicurezza ho lanciato dispatch-conf adesso e non mi ha trovato nessun file da aggiornare.

EDIT : ho anche lanciato revdep-rebuild per controllare che il sistema fosse a posto, non ha trovato niente da ricompilare.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   possibile che tu ti sia dimenticato un etc-update/dispatch-conf dopo l'aggiornamento di hal e/o dbus? 
> 
> No no l'ho fatto, per sicurezza ho lanciato dispatch-conf adesso e non mi ha trovato nessun file da aggiornare.

 

tanto per fare una prova, reinstalla hal, e poi riavvia il sistema

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*    *.:chrome:. wrote:*   possibile che tu ti sia dimenticato un etc-update/dispatch-conf dopo l'aggiornamento di hal e/o dbus? 
> 
> No no l'ho fatto, per sicurezza ho lanciato dispatch-conf adesso e non mi ha trovato nessun file da aggiornare. 
> 
> tanto per fare una prova, reinstalla hal, e poi riavvia il sistema

 

provato ma niente da fare.

EDIT: ho notato che per 1-2 sec compare il dispositivo in "Computer" ma subito dopo sparisce.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> EDIT: ho notato che per 1-2 sec compare il dispositivo in "Computer" ma subito dopo sparisce.

 

ah ecco... allora deve esserci qualcosa che non va!

in quei due secondi il sistema prova a fare il mount, ma poi si rende conto che qualcosa va storto a abbandona

nei log di debug viene riportato qualcosa?

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   EDIT: ho notato che per 1-2 sec compare il dispositivo in "Computer" ma subito dopo sparisce. 
> 
> ah ecco... allora deve esserci qualcosa che non va!
> 
> in quei due secondi il sistema prova a fare il mount, ma poi si rende conto che qualcosa va storto a abbandona
> ...

 

Quali sono i log di debug? Come faccio a controllare?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Quali sono i log di debug? Come faccio a controllare?

 

/var/log/debug

se hai configurato in modo decente il tuo syslog, devi averlo

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   Quali sono i log di debug? Come faccio a controllare? 
> 
> /var/log/debug
> 
> se hai configurato in modo decente il tuo syslog, devi averlo

 

Non ho tale file, il mio file di configurazione di syslog-ng è il seguente :

```
# cat /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf 

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.5 2005/05/12 05:46:10 mr_bones_ Exp $

#

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux

# contributed by Michael Sterrett

options { 

        chain_hostnames(off); 

        sync(0); 

        # The default action of syslog-ng 1.6.0 is to log a STATS line

        # to the file every 10 minutes.  That's pretty ugly after a while.

        # Change it to every 12 hours so you get a nice daily update of

        # how many messages syslog-ng missed (0).

        stats(43200); 

};

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); pipe("/proc/kmsg"); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

# By default messages are logged to tty12...

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

# you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12

# and uncomment the line below.

#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

```

EDIT : ho scoperto che da root tutto funziona, dev'essere un problema di permessi.

EDIT2: sebbene nel gestore di sessione ci fosse all'avvio gnome-volume-manager esso veniva lanciato con l'opzione "--sm-disable", ho sostituito quest'opzione con --daemon=yes e ha funzionato. Metto il tag risolto.

EDIT3: ho visto che in qualche modo il gestore delle sessioni ha ripristinato la voce com'era, tuttavia l'automounting e la visualizzazione della penna usb funziona.

----------

